# For the Canadians



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So how do you guys handle Lead Paint in Canada?
Came across this recently,


> The Canadian Environmental Law Association recently released the report,
> "Healthy Retrofits: The Case for Better Integration of Children's
> Environmental Health Protection into Energy Efficiency Programs," March 6,
> 2011. The full report is available for downloading, free, from:


Link

There was also a link to the paper that you need a subscription to view.



> The report received lots of great press attention around the fact that
> contractors and home owners are completely in the dark about lead-based
> paint and the necessary precautions that should be taken. See, for example,
> an article published in the the Ottawa Sun


Link


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for looking out for 'us'. :thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

It will only be a matter of time before we need to be some type of RRP. Thanks Chris.... I think...


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh great, they're looking at bringing rrp to canada now too...

I suppose it was just a matter of time. 

I don't have much experience dealing with lead paint as 99.9% of the work I do is on homes/businesses that are under 20 years old. If they push this here, i'll just have to make that 100%.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Oh great, they're looking at bringing rrp to canada now too...
> 
> I suppose it was just a matter of time.
> 
> I don't have much experience dealing with lead paint as 99.9% of the work I do is on homes/businesses that are under 20 years old. If they push this here, i'll just have to make that 100%.



HA....I'm the exact opposite ratio. 

I'm wondering if there be opportunity being ahead of the curve?

Still think it will be years.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> HA....I'm the exact opposite ratio.
> 
> I'm wondering if there be opportunity being ahead of the curve?
> 
> Still think it will be years.


If you don't mind training for it,i'm sure the opportunity is there right now.It's just about educating the homeowner...Some people don't need the gov't to legislate such things before choosing to do the right thing...You could start a unique marketing campaign designed to educate the public about the hazards of lead based paint in older houses and the proper way to deal with it...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> If you don't mind training for it,i'm sure the opportunity is there right now.It's just about educating the homeowner...Some people don't need the gov't to legislate such things before choosing to do the right thing...You could start a unique marketing campaign designed to educate the public about the hazards of lead based paint in older houses and the proper way to deal with it...



I agree. Actually one of the main reasons I use Aura and Natura on interiors is because the BM store is in the midst of a 'Granola' part of our city. Lots of early 1900's, 2.5 story homes. Those Birkenstock wearing hippie's have more money now (they have professions) and can afford paying and will pay extra for eco-work. (I really like George's company name and structure)

I don't engage the comments that Aura is a 'gimmick', I've used it for years and 'one' of the reasons is customer recognition. If I were to say "gimmick" I know there would be customers who would question my knowledge and environmental sensitivity. (opinions aside - this is purely working with people)

As for exteriors, paint removal and debris I've been giving this a lot of thought and its a balance. I have some feelers out there for a few of these big homes this summer. If I get one or two I'm playing with how I can push the eco-side of it to attract more business which in turn justifies buying some equipment which at the moment is 'nice to have' not 'need to have'. (the biggest exterior competitor is Collage Pro in this area)


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I am with Paint and Hammer.

Most of the houses I work on are in a wealthy but older neighbourhood with a lot of 75-100 year old houses (and then lots of new construction).

I would jump on some kind of RRP to be ahead of the game. I love working on old houses!


----------

